# Druckerfreigabe funktioniert nicht



## lordofscotland (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

hab seit ein paar Tagen ein Suse 9.1 mit dem aktuellen Sambaserver laufen.
an dem System ist ein HP PSC 1100 angschlossen und unter Linux läuft der super, nun wollte ich das mein XP Prof den Drucker via Netzwerk nutzen kann, er lässt sich installieren und wird auch angezeigt, doch drunter sthet dann immer:

Zugriff verweigert, keine Verbindung

Hab mit Webmin alles so eingestellt das überall wo es von Nöten ist Schreib und Leseberechtigung verhanden ist.

Woran kann das Problem liegen?

Dank im voraus

Lordofscotland


----------



## ShadowFire (6. Oktober 2004)

so wie es aussieht, verweigerst du die zugriffe in der smb.conf, bzw. der angemeldete user darf nicht schreiben.

schau dir die conf datei am besten noch einmal gut an


----------



## lordofscotland (7. Oktober 2004)

*Die smb.conf...*

Hi,

hab in der smb.conf nachgesehen und dort sind alle Benutzer die eingerichtet wurden von mir mit Schreib/Leserecht versehen.

Zur Zeit bin ich am grübeln was noch der Fehler sein könnte.

Falls gewünscht kann ich die smb.conf auch hier mal zum download reinstellen, vielleicht hab ich doch einen Fehler drin und sehe ihn nur nicht.

Mfg

lordofscotland


----------



## imweasel (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

also wenn dein Windowsuser auch auf der Linuxkiste richtig angelegt ist, denke ich das es kein Fehler ist wenn du mal die conf hier zeigst.
Hast du von Windows aus zugriff auf andere Shares oder bekommst du da auch eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## lordofscotland (9. Oktober 2004)

*Windowsuser....*

Hi,

nun mit dem Windowsuser klappen alle Freigaben die ich auf dem Linuxpc eingerichtet habe, das einzige was wirklich nicht will ist der Drucker.

Thanks

los


----------



## lordofscotland (10. Oktober 2004)

*Hier die smb.conf*

Einen schönen Sonntagvormittag,

ich werde hier mal meine smb.conf zur Verfügung stellen, vielleicht findet einer von euch den Fehler warum ich nicht von Windows aus auf den Drucker unter Linux zugreifen kann.


Mfg

Lordofscotland


----------



## Ben Ben (10. Oktober 2004)

Writeable ist eigentlich bei Druckerfreigaben nichbt zwingend.
Habe meinen über CUPS laufen und per Samba freiegegeben ohne Probs.
Die Config dafür:


> [printers]
> comment = Printers
> path = /var/spool/samba
> valid users = user1 user2
> ...


----------

